# Goats Limping Because of Vaccinations!!!!!



## madelynmccabe (Aug 24, 2016)

Yesterday my 4 month old goats got their booster vaccination for CD&T. Today I noticed some VERY bad limping from one of our goats, the other had a small limp. Thinking it was a snake bite, we called our vet immediately. He came out around 4:00 today and gave her a penicillin shot, but not our other girl since her limp was barely noticeable. He is also coming tomorrow to check on them again. The one with the terrible limp was even picking her leg up at times to run, it was scary and incredibly concerning. The vet didn't seem too concede about it, but it is really not like them to just stand there. I'm still a little worried about them. They are usually jumping and running constantly. Any advice would be appreciated!!!

Madelyn


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 24, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> Yesterday my 4 month old goats got their booster vaccination for CD&T. Today I noticed some VERY bad limping from one of our goats, the other had a small limp. Thinking it was a snake bite, we called our vet immediately. He came out around 4:00 today and gave her a penicillin shot, but not our other girl since her limp was barely noticeable. He is also coming tomorrow to check on them again. The one with the terrible limp was even picking he leg up at times to run, it was scary and incredibly concerning. The vet didn't seem too concede about it, but it is really not like them to just stand there. I'm still a little worried about them. They are usually jumping and running constantly. Any advice would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Madelyn


So they are all limping? Did you vaccinate near or on the leg they are limping on? Did you vaccinate subq or im? 

You probably already know this, but depending on the type of pennicilin, you have to keep giving it to them at least once a day for 5 days...


@Southern by choice @babsbag @Goat Whisperer


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 24, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm Yes, they are both limping. I only have two. They are limping on the leg where the vaccination was given on the shoulder. I think they were given an im. Considering their soreness.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 24, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> @Green Acres Farm Yes, they are both limping. I only have two. They are limping on the leg where the vaccination was given on the shoulder. I think they were given an im. Considering their soreness.


Well, I'm certainly no vet, but I know there are nerves that can be accidentally and damaged when given intramuscularly.
Who did the vaccination? If you did it, did you lift the skin into a "tent" and put the needle in at an angle, or just straight into the muscle?

ETA: When I said I'm certainly no vet, I meant take my advice with a grain of salt. I didn't mean to sound snotty...


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 24, 2016)

Did you tell the vet they had been vaccinated in the area that would cause the limp? Also IM is more prone to cause this issue than sub Q

Why did the vet give the Pen?  Kind of odd. Were their bites that would suggest a snake?  Any fever?


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 24, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm Our vet did it. He didn't lift up the skin. He just stuck it in horizontally. 

@Southern by choice there were definitely no bites. Just a little swelling in the injection site. They were vaccinated on the same shoulder as the leg they were limping on. Our vet also said that there was not damage related to a break or a sprain. They don't have a fever. That all looks good, just the leg issue. I also talked to a friend who shows sheep and she said that this can be a common thing if the shot was injected in the muscle, and that they may limp for 2-3 more days.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 24, 2016)

I got a tetanus shot (combined with I think she said whooping cough) in my shoulder the other day... It was IM and she put it straight in. It's still sore but at least I'm not limping...    I've heard that any shot given IM can cause them to limp for a few days.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't get why the vet would give penicillin if there was no fever or signs of anything other than a sore shoulder.  Sounds like the vet hit muscle,  intentionally or not. Poor things,  they'll be OK soon though I'm sure.  Just sire!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 25, 2016)

My phone won't let me edit my post.  Sore.  Not sire! That'll bug me if I can't fix it!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't know why Penn was given. 

She is just sore. I never give an IM shot on the front shoulder/leg. 
Was there a reason the CDT was given IM? I always give it sub-q.
If you continue the Pen treatment, remember to always aspirate the syringe before you inject, this goes for ALL meds really.  If you inject penn into an artery or vessel it can kill them almost instantly.   

Just keen an eye on them


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 25, 2016)

@NH homesteader @Latestarter Thank you guys! They were still limping the same this morning, just glad it was no worse. The vet is going to come later today to make sure they are still OK. They are still eating fine. Still no fever. But just not too active, laying down a lot and only getting up when necessary.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 26, 2016)

UPDATE: My goats haven't really improved this morning. But I have heard that the CD&T vaccination can cause lameness in the leg it was given to!!!! It's this true? I am already very displeased with the vet and I'm so worried


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 26, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> UPDATE: My goats haven't really improved this morning. But I have heard that the CD&T vaccination can cause lameness in the leg it was given to!!!! It's this true? I am already very displeased with the vet and I'm so worried


I have not heard that about the CDT, but hitting a nerve can definitely do that...


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 26, 2016)

I would think that going  into the muscle would be more of an issue that giving it sub q. I have no idea if this vaccination causes lameness,  I'll wait for the experts to chime in here. Are there any other goat vets near you?


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 26, 2016)

Would it be a lameness issue if right after they got the shot they were fine and energetic for the rest of the day and then the next morning they were limping and didn't want to put any weight on the leg? Or is it like when people get a tetnus shot and can't move thier arm because it is sore? If it is just sore, how long will it take for them to recover? This is day three of limping for them and I just want my fur babies to be OK!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 26, 2016)

They should be ok. May take a week. 

Keep in mind for the future-
Goats are livestock, and goats being goats will jump and twist and turn and sometimes injure themselves ... limp etc, but they tend to recover quite well.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok @Southern by choice thank you! We are monitoring them and they seem to be using thier leg more now


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 26, 2016)

Breathe... try to relax... I know/suspect this is more traumatic for you than the goats   My shoulder is still sore 3 days later. Give it a week to 10 days and really watch to make sure it's not getting worse... as long as it doesn't get worse, it should get better  If it continues/starts to get worse, then it's something to be concerned about.

Maybe some banamine or a couple of aspirin to lessen their pain some and help circulation? I have to confess I'm glad I don't have your vet bills...  ouch...


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 26, 2016)

Our vet bill has climbed this week but his second visit was free of charge. Thank goodness


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 29, 2016)

UPDATE: The goats are doing much better and the limping is almost gone. They are a lot more energetic, just didn't get to see them out much today due to pouring rain!!


----------

